# Toothpick Holders



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Guess nobody must be turning but me these days. Had a order come in Tuesday for 6toothpick holders. Two were from a friend who's kids are KC football fans. Anyway One is dyed red and the 5 others are natural. I made 4 from maple and 2 from cedar. All finished with Target EM6000 water based lacquer. Need to make a 4 more for the floral/craft store and the art gallery.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

Very nice projects! I haven't fired up the wood lathe in quite a while.

Did you buff those to get that gloss? My items never come out that glossy.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

those are really nice! thanks for sharing


----------



## dogcatcher (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice bunch of toothpick holders, reminds me I need to start on Christmas gifts.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks to all. 

Harrison they are not buffed. They are airbrushed with water based lacquer. I sanded with 600 grit before the last 2 coats. Never have had a need to buff. 

Marvin I start right after the first of the year because if I don't Christmas will be here and I won't be done. :lol::lol:


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

BernieW said:


> Guess nobody must be turning but me these days. Had a order come in Tuesday for 6toothpick holders. Two were from a friend who's kids are KC football fans. Anyway One is dyed red and the 5 others are natural. I made 4 from maple and 2 from cedar. All finished with Target EM6000 water based lacquer. Need to make a 4 more for the floral/craft store and the art gallery.


Bernie: What are the bottom black plastic pieces? Where did you get those? Very nice indeed.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Mark. That is just a piece of the same wood hollowed out and dyed black with india ink. I should say I used to hollow them when I made one or two but when I get into production mode I use a forestner bit drill them out.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Very nice job! A fantastic idea! Thank you for sharing! You can be very proud of a job well done. You might show everyone in "Show n Tell" too.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Reg. These are a lot of fun to make. Sell well to.


----------

